
BOOM: Berkeley Orders of Magnitude – Declarative Languages And Systems - danso
http://boom.cs.berkeley.edu/
======
jitl
This Strangeloop talk by Peter Alvaro is a good introduction to the thinking
behind some of these systems:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Aa4PivG0g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Aa4PivG0g)

------
jweir
Are there any new developments? Bud hasn't been updated in years.

